# Updates on new Hawaiian properties



## linsj (Jun 17, 2012)

I stopped by the sales gallery in Kalia Tower at HHV today to speak with a salesman for 5 minutes and get info on the new Hawaiian properties. By the way, this man owns 57,000 points, which include two Grand Waikikian penthouses. I can't imagine needing--or even wanting--that many points!!!

*Kingsland phase II*
Only difference is that the units are slightly smaller. Hilton set the point scale higher for phase I since it cost more to build than other properties but is regretting that decision now. Phase II is probably cheaper to build since the land cost is part of phase I.

Open for occupancy in November. Booking should open any time now.

(Phase I is sold out.)

*Waikiki Beachwalk*
Opening for sales in a few weeks. Had been scheduled to open before now, but there was a problem with Hawaii permits or something like that.

Opening for occupancy in mid 2013.

Hilton is doing an entire renovation inside and out. Will be a landmark-level property with high-end interiors. Forgot to ask about the point scale.

*HHV new towers*
One will go on sale next year and open in 2014. The proposed tower over the Rainbow Bazaar may not be built after all. If it is, it won't happen until 2018.


----------



## Remy (Jun 17, 2012)

linsj said:


> the land cost is part of phase I.



How does that work? Do owners of Phase II only pay property tax on the improvements?


----------



## linsj (Jun 18, 2012)

Remy said:


> How does that work? Do owners of Phase II only pay property tax on the improvements?



I'm sure they pay property taxes on the land, but the initial purchase of the land may have been expensed to phase I, making phase II cheaper to build. I'm only guessing since I didn't think to ask about this specifically.


----------



## GregT (Jun 18, 2012)

linsj said:


> I stopped by the sales gallery in Kalia Tower at HHV today to speak with a salesman for 5 minutes and get info on the new Hawaiian properties. By the way, this man owns 57,000 points, which include two Grand Waikikian penthouses. I can't imagine needing--or even wanting--that many points!!!
> 
> *Kingsland phase II*
> Only difference is that the units are slightly smaller. Hilton set the point scale higher for phase I since it cost more to build than other properties but is regretting that decision now. Phase II is probably cheaper to build since the land cost is part of phase I.
> ...



This is interesting information, thank you.   I'll see if I can learn anything about Beachwalk's points also, that will be a telling sign if HGVC has really learned anything about the inflated points.   Here at Kings Land, lots of comments about the high point schedules -- and not in a good way.

Best,

Greg


----------



## whatsburning (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks linsj for the info!


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 18, 2012)

GregT said:


> Here at Kings Land, lots of comments about the high point schedules -- and not in a good way.



Yet, Phase I is sold out. So presumably, the owners there are okay with it.
After all, it gives them more points to play with.
But maybe fewer outside folks book there, causing an imbalance?


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish they were opening in Kauai or Maui.  Just a reminder, HGVC is not adding units so we can buy them resale.  However, they will be on the resale market soon enough.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 18, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Yet, Phase I is sold out. So presumably, the owners there are okay with it.
> After all, it gives them more points to play with.
> But maybe fewer outside folks book there, causing an imbalance?



I purchased KL pre construction and I certainly enjoy having more points to offset the higher mf in Hawaii.

Interesting that p1 sold out, with the economy being what it has been the last few years. There was a 2013 bulk deposit into RCI recently, those are probably p2 units, it ticked me off because I can't access them until club season.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hilton needs to look at Maui and Kauai.  They keep building on the same islands.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 19, 2012)

Hilton hotel bought HWV from Hyatt then the management contract of Bay club went to HGVC before they started building their own HGVC properties.


----------



## SeattleKnitChick (Jun 19, 2012)

linsj said:


> I stopped by the sales gallery in Kalia Tower at HHV today to speak with a salesman for 5 minutes and get info on the new Hawaiian properties. By the way, this man owns 57,000 points, which include two Grand Waikikian penthouses. I can't imagine needing--or even wanting--that many points!!!



I wonder if he was the same guy that gave me my presentation.  Did he have pictures of his daughter playing on the computer in the background?  I'm sure the guy I met last month told me he had about that many points.  He also told me he vacations a minimum of 50 days a year.  How nice for him.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 19, 2012)

linsj said:


> ...salesman...owns 57,000 points, which include two Grand Waikikian penthouses.



Do you think he paid full freight for HIS points?


----------



## linsj (Jun 19, 2012)

SeattleKnitChick said:


> I wonder if he was the same guy that gave me my presentation.  Did he have pictures of his daughter playing on the computer in the background?  I'm sure the guy I met last month told me he had about that many points.  He also told me he vacations a minimum of 50 days a year.  How nice for him.



Don't know. He met me in the lounge area so I didn't see his office.


----------



## linsj (Jun 19, 2012)

RX8 said:


> Do you think he paid full freight for HIS points?



I wanted to ask if he got a discount as a salesman, but I'm too polite to do so.


----------



## TheWizz (Jun 20, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hilton needs to look at Maui and Kauai.  They keep building on the same islands.



Indeed...  This is the main reason I keep my DRI points - so I can use them on Maui and Kauai.  I can get pretty much anywhere else via my HGVC points.  I think if HGVC built on Maui and Kauai, I'd ditch most (or all) of my DRI points.


----------



## GregT (Jun 24, 2012)

I did obtain a little more information when I got the brochure from the sales dept.

They are in design phase for Phase 3 of Kings Land (Phase 2 will only be the two buildings).  No timeline yet for when/if Phase 3 will break ground

Maui property still a goal, not at all firm.  They've found space next to the Grand Wailea that they'd like to build on (apparently there are some condos/villas that have access rights to Grand Wailea, and there is empty space next to those?).  But Wailea has passed a law preventing fractionalization of ownership -- Hilton has hired lobbyists to try and get an exemption/change.  But nothing firm (but would be cool).

Had never heard of even rumors of a Caribbean property -- just not a core sales focus of Hilton.

Indicated that access to the Hilton hotel was contractual and couldn't be taken out of the Kings Land rights.

2BR 7,000 points were selling for $30K
2BR 8,400 points were selling for $35K
2BR 10,500 points were selling for $45K (I think -- this is Phase 1 obviously)
EOY was available at 65% of those prices
Offered trade-in value for my existing weeks (approx $20K each) but Hilton had to net $30K from the transaction

Interesting stuff...

Best,

Greg


----------

